# gluing tile to pressure treated wood



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

I just finished building a top for a outdoor table that had a glass top which broke. I would like to glue some tiles that I have along the edge. Can anyone give he some advice on what type of glue or epoxy would work. Thanks


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Silicon is what we use at work to hold tile samples to mdf. Holds well.


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

if you are going to tile the whole table, why not just screw some cement board down


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Ditto PaulHWood. Pressure treated wood is wet and when you cover it, it stays wet. You need at least some 3/8th plywood over it. Nice looking tile, I hope you post when you get it finished.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

cement board is the way to go. The pressure treated wood will move and crack the grout lines and possibly the tiles.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You may also want to use epoxy grout on this when you tile it. The cracks are likely to be more than 1/8 so at least use sanded grout.


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. The tile will be just used as a boarder for the two ends. I don't have enough to go all around. I got these tiles from someone who was doing a demolition on a building from the 1920s.


----------



## BorkBob (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Will,

As long as you stay with the grain, I think silicone caulk will hold the tile and allow for some movement. I will suggest you rabbit a recess so the top edge of the tile is protected. Good luck.


----------

